# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  Tikka 3 lite 270

## Jackangus

Just bought a Tikka 3 today, and was told by the salesperson the 270 would be good for target shooting especially long range like 1k.
I have been to the range today and fired standard ammo $40 for 20, Hormandy American Whitetail. Was not that impressed with the results as yet, granted I only fired 28 rounds.

First I used about 10 rounds to really zero the rifle in at 100m, then me and a mate had 5 rounds each at the bull. Which made it hard to tell what any type of grouping was like. Once that was done I patched up the holes and fired a 4 round group which was 1.4 moa and then fired 4 rounds at 200m and the grouping was 3.7moa.
There was little wind and it was a reasonably hot day.

What should I expect with a new rifle? I know Tikka guarantee a 3 shot 1 moa.
I am a decent shot, and can get between 1moa and 2moa all day in those conditions with a .22 at 100m, so I expected quite a bit better with a Tikka 270.
Am I being unrealistic?  

Also, it wasted my shoulder today firing the rifle, Is there a way for to not have a bruised shoulder after firing 20 rounds?
Am I doing something wrong, or is that what you have to put up with with a 270 calibre?

Cheers guys, any feedback would be welcomed.

----------


## BRADS

Sell it. Fast 
Did the salesman have any other words of wisdom?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jackangus

> Sell it. Fast 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds a bit drastic.

----------


## Toby

Sell it, I have a friend with a .270 T3. Only can describe him as "poor bastard" or "dumb bastard"

Leaning towards "dumb bastard" because he's had it for a couple of years now

----------


## Jackangus

> Sell it, I have a friend with a .270 T3. Only can describe him as "poor bastard" or "dumb bastard"
> 
> Leaning towards "dumb bastard" because he's had it for a couple of years now


Why, whats so wrong with the Tikka 270?

----------


## ebf

lightweight rifle + 270 calibre = plenty recoil

the sales man deserves a 270 enema for telling you that 270 is a good LR target calibre...  :Grin: 

you could put a limbsaver recoil pad on it, that does wonders for reducing felt recoil

what type of rest where you shooting off of ? i'd get a person who is a competent shot fire a string from a solid rest before deciding the rifle is a dud. could also be that your rifle does not like that type of factory ammo.

On your target was the group all over the place, vertical stringing or horizontal stringing ?

----------


## Jackangus

> lightweight rifle + 270 calibre = plenty recoil
> 
> the sales man deserves a 270 enema for telling you that 270 is a good LR target calibre... 
> 
> you could put a limbsaver recoil pad on it, that does wonders for reducing felt recoil
> 
> what type of rest where you shooting off of ? i'd get a person who is a competent shot fire a string from a solid rest before deciding the rifle is a dud. could also be that your rifle does not like that type of factory ammo.


A front bag and back bag.
It jumps quite a bit on the front bag that's for sure.
So what is a 270 good for?

----------


## 257weatherby

You can overcome the felt recoil with decent shooting technique, T3 stock is not exactly helpful there - use cheapest ammo, get cheapest result. It is possible your rifle just doesn't like the bullet weight- I have a .270 that will only go inch at 110yds with 110 and 130gn, but will go 1/4" with 140 and 150gn, you really need to experiment, if you are going to use factory ammo, try Hornady loads, Hornady seem pretty good at making their factory stuff work. Tikka rifles are cheap, but seldom a dud straight out of the blocks.

----------


## veitnamcam

> lightweight rifle + 270 calibre = plenty recoil
> 
> the sales man deserves a 270 enema for telling you that 270 is a good LR target calibre... 
> 
> you could put a limbsaver recoil pad on it, that does wonders for reducing felt recoil
> 
> what type of rest where you shooting off of ? i'd get a person who is a competent shot fire a string from a solid rest before deciding the rifle is a dud. could also be that your rifle does not like that type of factory ammo.


+1

That said tho the 270 is well capable of shooting 1000y even if there are better choices.

It should not be bruising your shoulder if you have a good position and good hold, which is probably most of your accuracy problems right there(position and hold/maybe flinching)

3.7moa at 200 is about 7.5 inches,it should certainly do better than that.

Give it a dam good clean and check the recoil lug is properly fitted in scope is mounted correctly and not loose etc.

Fitting a limbsaver would certainly help your shoulder which will probably help your shooting too.

If at all possible get someone who can shoot well at your range to shoot it for you,simplest way to eliminate the rifle at fault.

----------


## Jackangus

> You can overcome the felt recoil with decent shooting technique, T3 stock is not exactly helpful there - use cheapest ammo, get cheapest result. It is possible your rifle just doesn't like the bullet weight- I have a .270 that will only go inch at 110yds with 110 and 130gn, but will go 1/4" with 140 and 150gn, you really need to experiment, if you are going to use factory ammo, try Hornady loads, Hornady seem pretty good at making their factory stuff work. Tikka rifles are cheap, but seldom a dud straight out of the blocks.


I could well be jumping the gun, just wanted to hear what some experienced shooters thought about it.
Would a suppressor help with recoil too?
I was just a little shocked at the 3.7moa at 200m, and that wasn't just one bad shot that let the group down, all 4 shots were not close.

----------


## ebf

> So what is a 270 good for?


hunting medium to large game out to about 400/500 yards - few shots with a lot of energy. it is a very good "all-round" hunting cartridge, same as 30-06.

target shooting = lots of repetitive firing, you want a heavier rifle in a calibre with less recoil

270 also takes a fair amount of powder, so once you start reloading, you will be faced with 2 additional problems : more powder to achieve what you could be doing with a short action, and less projectile choice as opposed to 30cal or 6.5mm

----------


## Jackangus

> +1
> 
> That said tho the 270 is well capable of shooting 1000y even if there are better choices.
> 
> It should not be bruising your shoulder if you have a good position and good hold, which is probably most of your accuracy problems right there(position and hold/maybe flinching)
> 
> 3.7moa at 200 is about 7.5 inches,it should certainly do better than that.
> 
> Give it a dam good clean and check the recoil lug is properly fitted in scope is mounted correctly and not loose etc.
> ...



Sorry guys, I meant 3.7 inches at 200m, and 1.4 inches at 100m. 
Was expecting to be within 2 inches at 200m.

----------


## Jackangus

> hunting medium to large game out to about 400/500 yards - few shots with a lot of energy. it is a very good "all-round" hunting cartridge, same as 30-06.
> 
> target shooting = lots of repetitive firing, you want a heavier rifle in a calibre with less recoil
> 
> 270 also takes a fair amount of powder, so once you start reloading, you will be faced with 2 additional problems : more powder to achieve what you could be doing with a short action, and less projectile choice as opposed to 30cal or 6.5mm


Looks like I made quite a big mistake on buying this rifle.

----------


## Shearer

T3 is a good rifle
270 is a good calibre
Shooting stuff at 1000 yards is dumb.

----------


## Vapour

Yep nothing wrong with it. 1.4" is perfectly fine for hunting. A suppressor will help with recoil a lot.

----------


## Dougie

> Sorry guys, I meant 3.7 inches at 200m, and 1.4 inches at 100m. 
> Was expecting to be within 2 inches at 200m.


Read this http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...-inches-17463/  :Wink: 

And agree with all of @ebf 's posts, go back and read them again. There are other better options for LR and definitely for target stuff. But don't freak out just yet - you'll be able to do all that stuff with your .270. Agreed about the factory ammo stuff. Recently I have seen a few .270s and 7mm08s getting poor groups with factory, cheap ammo.

You get what you pay for I guess! Keep shooting with your .22 as well and maybe chuck on double ear protection when you take your .270 out (ear plugs AND ear muffs), dry fire it as many times as you like and take a buddy who shoots well to give you some tips. Maybe even get him/her to take a video of your body while you shoot. Can really be an eye opener.

Good luck and have fun - hope the bruising goes down quick  :Wink:

----------


## dogmatix

> Looks like I made quite a big mistake on buying this rifle.


I'll buy it off you for $500.  :Wink:

----------


## ebf

> Shooting stuff at 1000 yards is dumb.


  @Shearer, mate ! That just hurt my feelings  :Psmiley: 

I LIVE for shooting "stuff" out to 1000yds (and beyond....guess we are talking crazy then not just plain dumb ?)  :Grin: 

Gongs, targets I shoot em all. Animal retrieval at 1k is a different story....

----------


## Jackangus

Will a suppressor make a difference in the recoil?

----------


## 7mmsf

Suppressor or limbsaver and try hornady ssts through it

----------


## Bernie

Yes a suppressor will help  with recoil and hopefully site picture when hunting I would put a limb saver as. Well  I know a guy who shoots. T3in .270 small chap shot more deer ,tahr,chamois  with that calibre  that u can imagine  it will be fine

----------


## jakewire

> Will a suppressor make a difference in the recoil?


It most certainly will and that in turn may help your grouping
Do what the lads say and get a decent recoil pad fitted, and try the ammo again [ after the shoulder settles down].

Use plugs or earmuffs or both when if your not alread when your on the range, believe me it helps.

As a rule neither the 270 or the Tikka are inherently inaccurate so if it doesn't shoot with that particular ammo I reckon it will with something else.
 I've occasionally found a  stainless barrel can sometimes take awhile to settle and what is a 1.4 group today straight from the box with out any mods could easily become sub moa after 60-100 rds and a bit of tinkering :ie your supressor and a recoil pad. 
Be patient and work through it.
The joys of a brand new rifle mate. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Jackangus

Are Normandy ssts accurate rounds or do they help with recoil too?

----------


## Jackangus

> It most certainly will and that in turn may help your grouping
> Do what the lads say and get a decent recoil pad fitted, and try the ammo again [ after the shoulder settles down].
> 
> As a rule neither the 270 or the Tikka are inherently inaccurate so if it doesn't shoot with that particular ammo I reckon it will with something else.
>  I've occasionally found a  stainless barrel can sometimes take awhile to settle and what is a 1.4 group today straight from the box with out any mods could easily become sub moa after 60-100 rds and a bit of tinkering :ie your supressor and a recoil pad. 
> Be patient and work through it.
> The joys of a brand new rifle mate.


I will go get a limb saver tomorrow and find out where I can get the barrel threaded, and than get a suppressor. The sales guy said for a good suppressor it would be $600. Was hoping not to have to go down that route this early, just cause money reasons, but if it helps with the shoulder I will pay it.
I am quite surprised of the kick it has. If I was firing a few rounds that would be fine, but as a target shooter to sit and fire between 20 and 40 rounds in one sitting, I would not want to do that.

You have made me feel a bit better Jake, I was really thinking I had made a really big mistake.
I think get the recoil sorted then concentrate on a few different ammos and try to tighten up those groups.

----------


## 7mmsf

Seem to be a accurate round but not all barrels are the same and results can differ . Just about the only way you will reduce recoil is a muzzle brake or suppressor and a limb saver to dampen the recoil on the shoulder

----------


## jakewire

Thats the ticket mate
Re you supressor, you could talk with one of the advertisers above, DPT, see how much he would charge for a supressor fitted, I think you'll find he'll be quite competitive
http://www.dpt.co.nz/

----------


## 308

A suppressor won't be 600
The DPT ones are good - these are 300
Centerfire duralium muzzle forward modular 223wssm, 30/06 - DPT Machinists

I don't have any connection with them except having bought one and wouldn't be without it now

----------


## Jimmynostars

@ 18 and almost full size I was more comfy firing a 270 than the 303 due to stock shape and recoil etc. That dirty old lee kicked like a .... what have you used and what are you used to? You shouldnt have a blue shoulder from factory ammo

----------


## Jackangus

> @ 18 and almost full size I was more comfy firing a 270 than the 303 due to stock shape and recoil etc. That dirty old lee kicked like a .... what have you used and what are you used to? You shouldnt have a blue shoulder from factory ammo


5.56 in the army 14 years ago. Just bought a .22 a few months ago but nothing in between.
I am a big guy, 98kg, and that's not fat either, and ex army heavyweight boxer back in the day, so no stranger to pain.
So I feel like a big pussy whinging about the kick of a rifle. 
I think maybe the 4th shot really cracked me one, would have been me not holding the rifle properly, cause the first few weren't that painful but after about the 4th shot it was pretty shit, I was dreading every shot after that to be honest. 
Which of course probably would have affected my groupings.

----------


## Jimmynostars

Jeebus, I couldn't crack 80kg till I stopped physical activity for a few years (now i'm mid 80's). Not to be harsh but sounds like a flinch, always thought of them like a good nudge more than a sharp belt. Are you using 130s or 150s as this will affect it.

----------


## Jackangus

> Jeebus, I couldn't crack 80kg till I stopped physical activity for a few years (now i'm mid 80's). Not to be harsh but sounds like a flinch, always thought of them like a good nudge more than a sharp belt. Are you using 130s or 150s as this will affect it.


Tried both 130 and 150.

----------


## Marty Henry

My 10c worth. it quite a light rifle, rapid fire with will heat the barrel and that will affect accuracy, the stock shape is probably not ideal for bench shooting Ive shot a t3 in one of the laminated sporter thumbholes and it was a dream, added a bit of weight 270 is a good hunting round but doesn't tick many boxes for long range target shooting where 308, 300 winmag will leave it for dead.

----------


## Gibo

Been here done this :Have A Nice Day:  limb saver and supressor and most felt recoil will vanish. Best factory ammo i found was the 130 grain soft point norma. Mine sprayed sst all over town. Now reloading for it and it shoots well. Not at 1000

----------


## veitnamcam

You may want to consider a brake? A suppressor will certainly reduce felt recoil a bit but nowhere near as much as a brake.
For target shooting the heat build up of a few shots threw a suppressor and the resulting mirage can be frustrating.

Member Kiwi Greg has designed a range of very effective brakes at reasonable prices.

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...e-brake-17975/

----------


## Leadfoot

Make sure the barrel is free floating. I had a problem with my t3 not being up to scratch out of the box and it turned out the barrel was touching the stock. Apparently it's quite common.

To test it, grab a piece of normal writing paper and run it under the barrel between the barrel and stock. It should be able to slide all the way up.  If it doesn't, you will need to remove it from the stock and file the plastic stock braces back a millimetre or so. Easy fix.  My t3 went from 1.5 @ 100m to 1.5 @ 200m.

As others have said, experiment with different ammo too.  Nothing wrong with Tikkas or 270s.  A lot of people seem to dislike one or the other, or often both, but tastes in rifles and calibres are as subjective as tastes in women.  At the end of the day, if you find one you like and that works for you, go with it.  

I endorse the limbsaver and suppressor option.  But that would be my recommendation regardless of make and caliber if you're target shooting at 1000y as firing more than a few shots through any calibre capable of hitting that far will make you flinch eventually.

----------


## Spook

> Just bought a Tikka 3 today, and was told by the salesperson the 270 would be good for target shooting especially long range like 1k.
> I have been to the range today and fired standard ammo $40 for 20, Hormandy American Whitetail. Was not that impressed with the results as yet, granted I only fired 28 rounds.
> 
> First I used about 10 rounds to really zero the rifle in at 100m, then me and a mate had 5 rounds each at the bull. Which made it hard to tell what any type of grouping was like. Once that was done I patched up the holes and fired a 4 round group which was 1.4 moa and then fired 4 rounds at 200m and the grouping was 3.7moa.
> There was little wind and it was a reasonably hot day.
> 
> What should I expect with a new rifle? I know Tikka guarantee a 3 shot 1 moa.
> I am a decent shot, and can get between 1moa and 2moa all day in those conditions with a .22 at 100m, so I expected quite a bit better with a Tikka 270.
> Am I being unrealistic?  
> ...


Why-o-why do people listen to salespeople, their job is to sell you something...you need to know all your information before you step into the shop...as for a .270 shooting 1000 metres...yeah sure, it will do it but the elevation needed makes you look like you are shooting at the moon.
If you are going to bomb off a lot of rounds in one go, try using the other shoulder to take some of the shit...a .270 is the worst shoulder fucking round there is.
I have had a .270 and it wouldn't shoot the ranges (hunting) I wanted so had a magnum built, I couldn't believe it has less recoil than that .270
What I use to take some of the recoil out when having a bomb up is a piece of that dense foam from a sleeping mat...works a treat...and double ear protection, as mentioned above, of ear plugs and muffs.
Most recoil from a .270 is in the noise it makes...before going down the suppressor trail, try the above.

----------


## Jackangus

> Why-o-why do people listen to salespeople, their job is to sell you something...you need to know all your information before you step into the shop...as for a .270 shooting 1000 metres...yeah sure, it will do it but the elevation needed makes you look like you are shooting at the moon.
> If you are going to bomb off a lot of rounds in one go, try using the other shoulder to take some of the shit...a .270 is the worst shoulder fucking round there is.
> I have had a .270 and it wouldn't shoot the ranges (hunting) I wanted so had a magnum built, I couldn't believe it has less recoil than that .270
> What I use to take some of the recoil out when having a bomb up is a piece of that dense foam from a sleeping mat...works a treat...and double ear protection, as mentioned above, of ear plugs and muffs.
> Most recoil from a .270 is in the noise it makes...before going down the suppressor trail, try the above.


The sales guy reckons you can get a longer range from a 270 than the 308, is there any truth in that?

----------


## Proudkiwi

This thread is hilarious  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spook

> The sales guy reckons you can get a longer range from a 270 than the 308, is there any truth in that?


A .270 will beat the arse off a .308 any day of the week.

----------


## Jackangus

> A .270 will beat the arse off a .308 any day of the week.


I that's the case, how come there is so much negative comments about the 270 being a bad long range rifle?

----------


## Gibo

> I that's the case, how come there is so much negative comments about the 270 being a bad long range rifle?


Because theres plenty better

----------


## Spook

> I that's the case, how come there is so much negative comments about the 270 being a bad long range rifle?


Because the .270 is not a long range rifle...beyond medium, but falls short as far as long range goes.

----------


## Vapour

Did you change tact? In other posts you wanted a target rifle and you got this? You going hunting a bit now? Just leave this for deer and get a better suited rifle for target shooting 1000 like an f class type etc

----------


## Jackangus

> Did you change tact? In other posts you wanted a target rifle and you got this? You going hunting a bit now? Just leave this for deer and get a better suited rifle for target shooting 1000 like an f class type etc


No, I screwed up and took the salesman advise. I only want this rifle for target.
I am going to see if maybe i can do a swap at the shop and maybe pay$100 to change caliber.

----------


## Vapour

Just go see what guys actually use at 1000 yards and take there advice. It's a specialist game. I've tried to shoot a t3 270 at 1000 it is not easy!!

----------


## Spook

Oh dear...the rifle sold to you as the 'top of the line' yesterday will now be 'hard to sell piece of shit' today.

----------


## BRADS

> Oh dear...the rifle sold to you as the 'top of the line' yesterday will now be 'hard to sell piece of shit' today.


I'm sure not even hunting and fishing would describe tikka as "top of the line" :Have A Nice Day: 
If the salesman told you the 270 was a good target shooting caliber id go punch him in the nose :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Mmm. To be honest mate I think you have rushed into this without asking or studying up on the facts. A shame as there are some real knowledgable pricks right here that would have helped big time with a LR rig. 
The T3's I've owned have booted. I'm no expert but I think it's in the cheap stock design. Especially the .270. I think to be fair if you braked it and put a limbsaver on it and possibly a new stock i.e. Bell and Carlson or something else on it it will become a dream to shoot. When more money can be found that is. 
Also a new rifle can 'often' settle with use and time with it.  However a lightweight 'hunting' rig like the T3 in 270 will only occasionally become a mean long range shooter. 
Good luck me bro!

----------


## mikee

> Just bought a Tikka 3 today, and was told by the salesperson the 270 would be good for target shooting especially long range like 1k.
> I have been to the range today and fired standard ammo $40 for 20, Hormandy American Whitetail. Was not that impressed with the results as yet, granted I only fired 28 rounds.
> 
> First I used about 10 rounds to really zero the rifle in at 100m, then me and a mate had 5 rounds each at the bull. Which made it hard to tell what any type of grouping was like. Once that was done I patched up the holes and fired a 4 round group which was 1.4 moa and then fired 4 rounds at 200m and the grouping was 3.7moa.
> There was little wind and it was a reasonably hot day.
> 
> What should I expect with a new rifle? I know Tikka guarantee a 3 shot 1 moa.
> I am a decent shot, and can get between 1moa and 2moa all day in those conditions with a .22 at 100m, so I expected quite a bit better with a Tikka 270.
> Am I being unrealistic?  
> ...


Just my 2 cents worth.
 Earlier in the year I brought a new rifle in a bigger calibre than I had owned in last 20 years. It was a lightweight M700 based rifle.
Well I had to essentially learn to to shoot again as it was very lively off the bench to say the least. My groups were larger than I expected but I put this down to the "ME Factor"
With the muzzle brake on its very light on recoil but bloody noisy. 
I actually prefer to shoot with out the brake but you really have to concentrate of your technique. I cant shoot it for poo without holding the fore end.
Ammo quality is very important, You most likely won't get 1000m accuracy like you are expecting from cheap vanilla ammo.

All Tikkas I have seen have shot really well. Try some good quality ammo

For 1000m shooting I might have chosen something like the 308, good quality ammo is cheaper, less recoil and you can buy top quality federal match ammo reasonably easily.
This is of course assuming you are shooting steel and paper targets. 

If you you are shooting live animals then the 270 is a better bet but there are other much better calibres for that although the price of ammo is not cheap for them.
What scope are you using. It is hard to shoot good groups with a low power scope without practice. Cant hit what you can't see

And finally the "Salesman" will tell you exactly what you want to hear so you will part with your money. 

Very few gun salesman (in my humble opinion) have much actual experience in all areas of shooting. Some may be experienced hunters (more likely) than others who shoot at long range AND are successful or do other shooting disciplines

Bottom line
You have a good rifle, feed it some good ammo, fit a limbsaver, get some practical advice on technique and go shoot it.

----------


## anderset20

If it's any help just suppressing my t3 .270 turned my rifle into a dream shooter. This is the day before Xmas and after adjusting there is 3 shots in that bottom grouping. And I'm no target shooter. Ammos 130gr federal  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jackangus

> Mmm. To be honest mate I think you have rushed into this without asking or studying up on the facts. A shame as there are some real knowledgable pricks right here that would have helped big time with a LR rig. 
> The T3's I've owned have booted. I'm no expert but I think it's in the cheap stock design. Especially the .270. I think to be fair if you braked it and put a limbsaver on it and possibly a new stock i.e. Bell and Carlson or something else on it it will become a dream to shoot. When more money can be found that is. 
> Also a new rifle can 'often' settle with use and time with it.  However a lightweight 'hunting' rig like the T3 in 270 will only occasionally become a mean long range shooter. 
> Good luck me bro!


You are 100% right Danny, I did rush into it it, was an impulse buy.
The crazy thing is I knew that most people said buy a 308, but I let the salesperson talk me into the 270.
I will see today if I can swap calibers for a penalty of $100 or something.
Don't like my chances but will ask anyway, they will probably want $300 or something.

----------


## Spook

Tell him that under the CGA (or whatever it is called) that the rifle did not do what he claimed.
Just out of curiosity, what method of 'breaking in' did you use?

----------


## Spook

.

----------


## Jackangus

> Tell him that under the CGA (or whatever it is called) that the rifle did not do what he claimed.
> Just out of curiosity, what method of 'breaking in' did you use?


I just fired 28 shots through it. So it probably isn't anywhere near broken in yet.
I am more worried about the kick and people saying it isn't a very good target rifle.
I would imagine the groups would get tighter with experience, and the right ammo, and after a few more rounds through the barrel.
By what you guys are saying it is the wrong rifle for the job.

----------


## Danny

Good luck mate!
Will you be loading? I read somewhere you may be. If so the 7mm08 may be a better option in the T3 so you can load 7mm bullets and possibly play later with developing an improved calibre on that platform. 
But the 308 is my favourite calibre. For good reason. 
It's the best!
But that's for hunting mainly.

----------


## Spook

> I just fired 28 shots through it. So it probably isn't anywhere near broken in yet.
> I am more worried about the kick and people saying it isn't a very good target rifle.
> I would imagine the groups would get tighter with experience, and the right ammo, and after a few more rounds through the barrel.
> By what you guys are saying it is the wrong rifle for the job.


28 rounds through it without any breaking in process, and you want it to be a target rifle?...jam it in the ground and use it for a tomato stake.

----------


## Danny

> 28 rounds through it without any breaking in process, and you want it to be a target rifle?...jam it in the ground and use it for a tomato stake.


Steady on. Half say it's absolutely necessary. The other half say waste of time. 
Looking for advice not a hanging.

----------


## Spook

Oh sorry, I didn't realize that a poll had been taken. I would have thought the variation would have been greater than 50/50 in some form of breaking in.
The man has not been too good at taking advice so far and so deserves a bit of stick.
Hopefully when he takes it back he tells the salesman of any shortcomings so that the salesman can give an 'honest' opinion to the next buyer.

----------


## Jackangus

> Oh sorry, I didn't realize that a poll had been taken. I would have thought the variation would have been greater than 50/50 in some form of breaking in.
> The man has not been too good at taking advice so far and so deserves a bit of stick.
> Hopefully when he takes it back he tells the salesman of any shortcomings so that the salesman can give an 'honest' opinion to the next buyer.


Even without breaking in the Tikka, it comes with a MOA guarantee anyway, so should fire right out of the box under MOA. And like I said before it is the recoil that pissed me off the most not the groupings, and breaking the rifle in will do sweet fuck all for that.
I did say it was crazy of me to buy the 270, but we all get sucked into buying something that isn't quite right at some time or other.

----------


## Nick-D

Good luck getting it sorted man. I think you have a good case under the consumer guarantees act of the item sold not being fit for purpose.

A 308 will likely be the best choice givin the availability of factory stuff. 6.5x55 or 260 are as LR cpabale and boot less but have crappy factory ammo selection so are more an option if you intend to reload

That being said even the humble 308 will boot a bit and over a long session cause shooter fatigue. Its just the reality of the lighweight factory tikka stocks.
Even throwing a cheapy boyds laminates thumbhole will make a big difference to the felt recoil over a factory stock.

If it really is for LR only then throwing a bit more cash at it and getting a long varmint/target contour barreled factory rig might be worthwhile. Savage tikka and howa all offer them at pretty reasonable prices.
The extra weight and heavier barrel will all work to keep felt recoil down

----------


## ebf

Lee, MOA guarantees mean just about nothing... It is a sales gimmick...

With almost any manufacturing process, there are variances. Every single rifle chamber is slightly different. If you add to that mix some factory ammo that has not been tuned for that particular chamber, and a shooter who may or may not be using optimal technique, expecting the rifle to be accurate to the mythical sub MOA level is not exactly realistic.

I could give someone a finely tuned target rifle and some custom hand loads that I know are perfect for that rifle, and if the shooter is having a bad day, they could still struggle to hit a 3 inch disc at 100yds...

On the flip side I can take an old clunker that most folks will tell you is a piece of shit, and fairly easily turn it into a decent  rifle just by spending a bit of time on the crown and working up a good hand load for it.

----------


## Jackangus

> Lee, MOA guarantees mean just about nothing... It is a sales gimmick...
> 
> With almost any manufacturing process, there are variances. Every single rifle chamber is slightly different. If you add to that mix some factory ammo that has not been tuned for that particular chamber, and a shooter who may or may not be using optimal technique, expecting the rifle to be accurate to the mythical sub MOA level is not exactly realistic.
> 
> I could give someone a finely tuned target rifle and some custom hand loads that I know are perfect for that rifle, and if the shooter is having a bad day, they could still struggle to hit a 3 inch disc at 100yds...
> 
> On the flip side I can take an old clunker that most folks will tell you is a piece of shit, and fairly easily turn it into a decent  rifle just by spending a bit of time on the crown and working up a good hand load for it.


Generally though, Tikkas are accurate rifles. I don't agree it's a gimmick, there must be some substance to the Tikka, and Sako, 3 and 5 shot Guarantee or people could return them for failing to live up to that part of the guarantee.
I am not saying for a second there isn't bad ones that come out the box, but in general they seem to live up to what they say.

----------


## hunter308

The felt recoil from tikka t3s have been an ongoing complaint the recoil pad if you can call it that is just a thin bit of rubber over a thick chunk of plastic all you need to do to tame it is add a limbsaver pad as others have suggested and put a suppressor on it, my remington 700 in 270 has a bit of a kick to it but I can shoot that rifle for long periods and not get a hiding like you have described from it and my 16 year old boy who has the build of a broomstick can handle firing it.

----------


## Gibo

> Generally though, Tikkas are accurate rifles. I don't agree it's a gimmick, there must be some substance to the Tikka, and Sako, 3 and 5 shot Guarantee or people could return them for failing to live up to that part of the guarantee.
> I am not saying for a second there isn't bad ones that come out the box, but in general they seem to live up to what they say.


Your flinching and your ammo may not suited. Dont blame the rifle

----------


## Chicken

He isn't blaming the rifle everyone else is.

----------


## Gibo

I must be reading the first post wrong.

----------


## hunter308

> I must be reading the first post wrong.


I must be too especially when he said it wasted his shoulder

----------


## Spook

> Even without breaking in the Tikka, it comes with a MOA guarantee anyway, so should fire right out of the box under MOA. And like I said before it is the recoil that pissed me off the most not the groupings, and breaking the rifle in will do sweet fuck all for that.
> I did say it was crazy of me to buy the 270, but we all get sucked into buying something that isn't quite right at some time or other.


The MOA guarantee will be for the rifle, not the shooter...jam it in a vice and it will probably meet guarantee specifications.
Park the rifle up until your shoulder has healed as you wont be doing yourself any favours shooting with bruising.

----------


## Jackangus

> I must be too especially when he said it wasted his shoulder


Obviously I am not blaming the rifle for bruising my shoulder, that will be my technique. I'm sure most people who are not used to that caliber rifle were to sit there and fire 20 odd shots in 30 mins would probably complain of a bit of pain afterwards.

----------


## craigc

I've used a .270 successfully to shoot gongs out too 600 yards and deer to 400 yards. If I read it right you purchased a a .270 for target shooting, I'm not sure any people use .270 for targeting shooting; for hunting they are great.
The sales man was right the .270 is better suited for long range shooting than the .308 but many people have shot at 1000 yards with a .308, modern dial up optics mean that range is not so much of a issue now - but you need to know what you are doing...

The latest two issues of NZ Hunter had two articles on the .270, you might find that interesting.

I've got two Tikkas now and had one in .270wsm, they all shot three shot groups under an inch, sometimes better. The .270wsm and .308 have Limbsavers.

----------


## veitnamcam

Did you ask for a target rifle for 1000y shooting specifically? or was there mention of hunting? 

Because a 3 second google will show you the difference between a dedicated range/target rifle and a hunting rifle.

If you specifically asked for a target rifle for 1000y take it back and demand a full refund, however if there was mention of hunting then the salesman probably quite rightly recommended a good hunting rifle capable of shooting targets at 1000y(and pretty much any calibre is capable of that even if the calibre could be bettered )

----------


## Tentman

Gidday Jackangus

You've had a bit of stick on this thread, and kept your good humour - so good on you, there are some ignorant buggers here, some no better than the salesman who let you get away with the rifle.  And remember generally at least half of what you read on the internet is bullshit, this forum is no better (or worse !!).

If you can't get your money back/exchange it one thing you could do if you are mostly target shooting is drop it into a target style stock, the Tikka stocks are all pretty much interchangeable, and there are some really excellent ones out there for a Tikka - your 270 in a target stock will become manageable, if not a pussy-cat - and you should be able shoot it a lot better.  But before you do that make sure you go to a range a few times and have a yarn to some of the guys doing what you'd like to do.

Best o'luck

----------


## R93

If you don't have any luck at the shop, send it to me and I will do the load development for nothing.
I have a selection of muzzle breaks and can give you one of those as well. I no longer need them.
Got one that should fit the contour of a factory Tikka nicely.

One of my best cobbers has a T3 lite in 7mm mag he uses as a guide rifle. Shoots mint and my 12 yr old  son can shoot it with a suppressor.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> If you don't have any luck at the shop, send it to me and I will do the load development for nothing.
> I have a selection of muzzle breaks and can give you one of those as well. I no longer need them.
> Got one that should fit the contour of a factory Tikka nicely.
> Good luck.
> One of my best cobbers has a T3 in 7mm mag he uses as a guide rifle. Shoots mint and my 12 yr old  son can shoot it with a suppressor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Good on ya man

----------


## mikee

> Lee, MOA guarantees mean just about nothing... It is a sales gimmick...
> 
> With almost any manufacturing process, there are variances. Every single rifle chamber is slightly different. If you add to that mix some factory ammo that has not been tuned for that particular chamber, and a shooter who may or may not be using optimal technique, expecting the rifle to be accurate to the mythical sub MOA level is not exactly realistic.
> 
> I could give someone a finely tuned target rifle and some custom hand loads that I know are perfect for that rifle, and if the shooter is having a bad day, they could still struggle to hit a 3 inch disc at 100yds...
> 
> On the flip side I can take an old clunker that most folks will tell you is a piece of shit, and fairly easily turn it into a decent  rifle just by spending a bit of time on the crown and working up a good hand load for it.


This is the best advise I have read so far.

While the rifle(s) today are generally MOA capable while a lot of shooters (myself included on a bad day) 

As others have stated If you specifically asked for a rifle suitable for "Target Shooting to 100om" then you might have some comeback on the salesman. If you mentioned hunting them maybe not as 270 is a good hunting round.
Now I would suspect if you claim that the rifle is not MOA the store will test fire it with 3-4 brands of ammo and results most likely will be MOA or less. You might even get billed for the ammo if it performs as stated as I understand this is becoming common practice more and more

----------


## Shamus

> If you don't have any luck at the shop, send it to me and I will do the load development for nothing.
> I have a selection of muzzle breaks and can give you one of those as well. I no longer need them.
> Got one that should fit the contour of a factory Tikka nicely.
> 
> One of my best cobbers has a T3 lite in 7mm mag he uses as a guide rifle. Shoots mint and my 12 yr old  son can shoot it with a suppressor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Top guy you are @R93

----------


## nzfubz

> If you don't have any luck at the shop, send it to me and I will do the load development for nothing.
> I have a selection of muzzle breaks and can give you one of those as well. I no longer need them.
> Got one that should fit the contour of a factory Tikka nicely.
> 
> One of my best cobbers has a T3 lite in 7mm mag he uses as a guide rifle. Shoots mint and my 12 yr old  son can shoot it with a suppressor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Amazing offer fella well done. 


My first centre fire was a 270 and was shooting the old man's from about 14. Your shoulder will get better and definitely take advice from other shooters at the range on techniques

----------


## Shearer

> @Shearer, mate ! That just hurt my feelings 
> 
> I LIVE for shooting "stuff" out to 1000yds (and beyond....guess we are talking crazy then not just plain dumb ?) 
> 
> Gongs, targets I shoot em all. Animal retrieval at 1k is a different story....


Sorry @ebf. Didn't mean to offend. It's dumb to me because I probably couldn't hit a mini van at 1000 yards.

----------


## ebf

> Sorry @ebf. Didn't mean to offend. It's dumb to me because I probably couldn't hit a mini van at 1000 yards.


Just pulling ya leg man, hence the smileys...  :Grin:

----------


## sakokid

Intresting thread. Good advice. Good people.

----------


## Jackangus

> If you don't have any luck at the shop, send it to me and I will do the load development for nothing.
> I have a selection of muzzle breaks and can give you one of those as well. I no longer need them.
> Got one that should fit the contour of a factory Tikka nicely.
> 
> One of my best cobbers has a T3 lite in 7mm mag he uses as a guide rifle. Shoots mint and my 12 yr old  son can shoot it with a suppressor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Very generous, thank you very much.
Ended up taking it back and got a 223 Tikka T3 instead.
I think I will stick to target shooting up to maybe 500m instead of my initial thought of up to 1000m.
I am used to firing a 223 and it is nice and comfortable to fire.
Fired 6, 3 shot groups today with it at 100m, all groups were 1 inch or under with the cheapest rounds, so very happy with the rifle.
Can't wait to see what it can do with load development.

Thank you to everyone who commented on this thread, good or bad. It all helps.

And yes, my pussy shoulder is feeling lots better.

Cheers guys, have a great rest of your holidays.

----------


## Toby

Time to go fishing



Wasn't the rifle or the shooter it was the caliber  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

> Time to go fishing
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't the rifle or the shooter it was the caliber


Yip, not just anyone can handle them  :Wink:

----------


## Dougie

> Yip, not just anyone can handle them


I can tell you one thing, I'm getting sick of the .270 vs .260 or 7mm08 argument that crops up on a daily basis in my house lol

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I can tell you one thing, I'm getting sick of the .270 vs .260 or 7mm08 argument that crops up on a daily basis in my house lol


Lets build you a lightweight 338 Edge then

----------


## Dougie

> Lets build you a lightweight 338 Edge then


hahaha fuck, YOU are the problem! Nodding and smiling in the places when I am frowning hahaha. Don't worry though, every couple of weeks I get, _"oh, you were right!"_ about something I've already explained and had ignored  :Wink: 

I'm just going bush with my .223, I'm almost looking forward to him getting a rem mag and being done with this .270 bullshit, almost as bad as a .243  :Psmiley:

----------


## Spook

> I can tell you one thing, I'm getting sick of the .270 vs .260 or 7mm08 argument that crops up on a daily basis in my house lol


I am not sure why there would be a argument, as the .270 can stand alone and is outstanding in any group of rifles    :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ebf

Dougie, the problem is quite simple really  :Psmiley: 

It is not the caliber, it is the fact that you are trying to build a *single* rifle...  :Grin: 

P.S. my vote still goes for 7mm Rem Mag. If you want a single multi-purpose hunting / LR gong gun - that's the ticket IMHO.

----------


## hunter308

> I can tell you one thing, I'm getting sick of the .270 vs .260 or 7mm08 argument that crops up on a daily basis in my house lol


I just can't understand why the 270 gets such a hard time. Ok I used to knock the caliber myself till I ended up with one but I still want to get a 280rem but would never get rid of the 270 while I am at it  :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Dougie, the problem is quite simple really 
> 
> It is not the caliber, it is the fact that you are trying to build a *single* rifle... 
> 
> P.S. my vote still goes for 300 blaser Mag. If you want a single multi-purpose hunting / LR gong gun - that's the ticket IMHO.


Fixed :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

> Dougie, the problem is quite simple really 
> 
> It is not the caliber, it is the fact that you are trying to build a *single* rifle... 
> 
> P.S. my vote still goes for 7mm Rem Mag. If you want a single multi-purpose hunting / LR gong gun - that's the ticket IMHO.


Like I said, in two weeks it'll be "Oh honey, you WERE right!"

 :ORLY:  :Grin:

----------


## Gillie

Nothing particularly wrong with the .270, wouldn't be my choice for a target rifle though. I had a husqvarna lightweight re-barrelled from 30-06 to .270. It was the first rifle i could shoot under MOA with at 400 yards with. Sold it on to a mate for his father to use. 

If i wanted a single, multi-purpose hunting / LR gong gun then i would probably look at the .284 Winchester over the 7mmRemMag. Efficient case design, good availability of top quality reloading components, excellent range of projectiles, still good past 1200m with less powder, less recoil and without the rimmed case... Whatever floats your boat though - all the calibres are a compromise in some way. 

.223 will be ok to 600m, i hope it is a 1:9 twist or tighter so you can use the heavier projectiles but the lighter ones will still get there.

----------


## Woody

Still be a fair bit of recoil from a 284 Win putting a 160 grain out over 2900 fps though Gillie, don't you think?. Probably same recoil as 7mm Rem mag, especially with rifle around 10 lbs or less.

Maybe a 280 Rem / 7* 64  (both 7mm cals)wouldn't recoil so hard but still put out a 139 gn or 150 gn at 2900 plus with good BC and accuracy and capable of getting a 160 grain out there very quick if needed. Sure, it's a slightly heavier medium 30-06 length action, but a cartridge well proven and all components readily available. No issues with bullet lengths or mag fit. Still around 10lbs  plus, weight though to prevent the shooter getting knocked around too much.

These cals, 7mm, 308 cal  still like barrel lengths over 24 inch to go well at long range ay.

I agree with your alluding to the 600 metre range. Most shooting is well inside that and shooters who seriously believe they will competently, ethically and regularly shoot beyond 600metres and out to 1000 metres as a matter of course are investing in fairly heavy rifles and scopes and having to accept that they will always be toting a lot of weight unless they are very strong and can stand a lot of recoil punishment if they choose to use light rifles.

----------


## ebf

Turning a 7mm RM into either a 284 or 7mm08 is a simple case of adjusting your powder dispenser ...  :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

I shot 3 goats yesterday with a .270 at 300m got 2 in one shot even. Nothing wrong with them

Am I going to stop giving people shit for having one. Nope. Easy to get a bite unlike today on the boat I got a snapper that my hook was about the size of the little pricks head. I'll stick to .270 fishing

----------


## BRADS

> I shot 3 goats yesterday with a .270 at 300m got 2 in one shot even. Nothing wrong with them
> 
> Am I going to stop giving people shit for having one. Nope. Easy to get a bite unlike today on the boat I got a snapper that my hook was about the size of the little pricks head. I'll stick to .270 fishing


So now I have to bash  @Gibo on me own?
270s and people that use them are strange IMO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

> So now I have to bash   @Gibo on me own?
> 270s and people that use them are strange IMO 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll let you in on a little secret, when we went to shoot goats that time he brought the 308 even though he had bugger all ammo left for it because he loved it so much more than the poxy .270  :Have A Nice Day: 

Aye @Gibo

----------


## Woody

You'll make Jack O'Connor roll in his grave!

----------


## Woody

> Turning a 7mm RM into either a 284 or 7mm08 is a simple case of adjusting your powder dispenser ...


That's very true  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Meh you two bore me. I was looking at a Blaser in 270 yesterday  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

> Meh you two bore me. I was looking at a Blaser in 270 yesterday


double gay

----------


## BRADS

> Meh you two bore me. I was looking at a Blaser in 270 yesterday


Double like :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chris

Personally as a hunting rifle the T3 lite .270 is hard to beat but if you think your going to shoot targets with it all day I don't like your chances. The recoil is going to beat you or knock the crap out of you because that isn't what they're designed for. Mine doesn't seem to group well with factory ammo so a home load that can be fined tuned to achieve a good MOA @ 100m - 200m but it does group well enough for hunting purposes.I did use the bench rest due to recoil though .2 or 3 shots in the course of a days hunting no problem.

----------


## Gibo

> Personally as a hunting rifle the T3 lite .270 is hard to beat but if you think your going to shoot targets with it all day I don't like your chances. The recoil is going to beat you or knock the crap out of you because that isn't what they're designed for. Mine doesn't seem to group well with factory ammo so a home load that can be fined tuned to achieve a good MOA @ 100m - 200m but it does group well enough for hunting purposes.I did use the bench rest due to recoil though .2 or 3 shots in the course of a days hunting no problem.


I shoot mine all day at gongs. No dramas at all  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## ebf

Yes Gibo, but not everyone has your level of studliness  :Grin:  :Psmiley:  :Sick:

----------


## Gibo

> Yes Gibo, but not everyone has your level of studliness


Its the shear weight of the mae can that holds it down :Have A Nice Day:  i can also remove it and use it as a club  :Wink:

----------


## kiwi39

> Dougie, the problem is quite simple really 
> 
> It is not the caliber, it is the fact that you are trying to build a *single* rifle... 
> 
> P.S. my vote still goes for 7mm Rem Mag. If you want a single multi-purpose hunting / LR gong gun - that's the ticket IMHO.





> Like I said, in two weeks it'll be "Oh honey, you WERE right!"


Since when does   @ebf call you honey   @Dougie  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Grunta

I think your taking it out of context  :Wink: or maybe not.......  :Psmiley: l

----------


## Chris

> Its the shear weight of the mae can that holds it down i can also remove it and use it as a club


There you go , the can reduces recoil ,noise & resulting muzzle flip & need for pain relief

----------


## Gibo

> There you go , the can reduces recoil ,noise & resulting muzzle flip & need for pain relief


Sure does. The funny thing is my shoulder was black and blue the day I bought mine too. This thread takes me back quite a few years  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gillie

> Still be a fair bit of recoil from a 284 Win putting a 160 grain out over 2900 fps though Gillie, don't you think?. Probably same recoil as 7mm Rem mag, especially with rifle around 10 lbs or less.
> 
> Maybe a 280 Rem / 7* 64  (both 7mm cals)wouldn't recoil so hard but still put out a 139 gn or 150 gn at 2900 plus with good BC and accuracy and capable of getting a 160 grain out there very quick if needed. Sure, it's a slightly heavier medium 30-06 length action, but a cartridge well proven and all components readily available. No issues with bullet lengths or mag fit. Still around 10lbs  plus, weight though to prevent the shooter getting knocked around too much.


Sorry, Woody. It seems pointless to compare to different cases if you limit the comparison to pushing the same projectile at the same velocity. 

The 7mmRemMag will out perform the 284Win ballistically - it can throw the same weight projectile at a higher velocity. The compromise is in what you gain in wind drift and hitting energy vs the increased cost and the recoil. As most of my hunting shots are taken at relatively short ranges i feel the RemMag is a bit of overkill. I am a fan of using one projectile for everything (short and long range... hunting and target shooting) and i think the 284Win would be a good compromise for this (162Amax, 168Berger, 168LRAB, etc). Recoil can be tamed with suppressor or even better a muzzle brake - again both are compromises, the suppressor can over balance a rifle and a brake in the bush can be real loud. Sure the 7mmRemMag will be better at longer distances but a 338 would be better again... everything is a compromise... 




> Turning a 7mm RM into either a 284 or 7mm08 is a simple case of adjusting your powder dispenser ...


Sure, I am a big fan of efficiency though - down loading a calibre isn't an efficient use of that case capacity in my opinion. Also I like a reasonably full case to ensure good powder distribution and ignition without making a flame thrower. 

Again, what ever floats your boat...

----------


## Woody

Fair comment Gillie. I was only referring to recoil for the most part; thinking more of small stature shooters rather than case comparisons.
No worries mate  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## kiwi39

> thinking more of small stature shooters rather


whats @Dundee got to do with this ?  :Thumbsup:   :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

:Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Gibo

Short ass  :Psmiley:

----------


## hunter308

> whats @Dundee got to do with this ?


Dunno he is on the remington bandwagon  :Grin:

----------


## Micky Duck

many years ago I got a near new .270win (Winchester mod 70 lightweight) and very soon developed a major flinch although didn't know it at time just couldn't shoot for shit.
I did three things
replaced the thin hard red rubber buttplate
got rid of Norma 150grn ammo went down to 130s
fixed trigger pull down to 3lb from the factory set...find deer, dig post hole,wire rifle to post, hook D8 onto trigger and start pulling hoping it will fire before dozer stalls......
haven't looked back since
yes .270 will bruise shoulder...we call em "love bites"
have now added GW Spartan and its tamed rifle down to extent that it is like .223 to shoot,and now Im trying out 150s again
 STOCK STD t3 1000 yard target rifle...anyone for a TUI??????

----------


## bill f

> It most certainly will and that in turn may help your grouping
> Do what the lads say and get a decent recoil pad fitted, and try the ammo again [ after the shoulder settles down].
> 
> Use plugs or earmuffs or both when if your not alread when your on the range, believe me it helps.
> 
> As a rule neither the 270 or the Tikka are inherently inaccurate so if it doesn't shoot with that particular ammo I reckon it will with something else.
>  I've occasionally found a  stainless barrel can sometimes take awhile to settle and what is a 1.4 group today straight from the box with out any mods could easily become sub moa after 60-100 rds and a bit of tinkering :ie your supressor and a recoil pad. 
> Be patient and work through it.
> The joys of a brand new rifle mate.


Like Jackwire says exercise some patience  with your rife.......you have only tried one ammo.  I have a 30-06 spr. In a Tikka t3 stainless lite. I have shot about 3 boxes of Hornady 150 gr. American Whitetail and from a rest at 100 yds it groups them approx 1 1/4" at 100 yds. .......sometimes  a cloverleaf......sometimes close to 2".  It shoots Remington Core Lokts and federal fusion about the same (all lower priced ammo).  I have not tried high end ammo in it yet because it is a meat gun.  It thumps pretty good because its light, but its a joy to carry.
p.s.  i have 2 Remington m700 stainless in .308win and they both shoot core lokts to 1 "  and i have had great success with them.

----------

